# EOI ceased no mail received from CO



## one.sb2020 (Oct 9, 2014)

Last friday I got an email "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". When I visited my IMMI account I noticed that the status if Finalized. 

I have not received any correspondence from CO rgd visa and am really worried as to what I should do at this stage. Please help!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

1. did you receive an invitation ?
2. if you didn't, is ur EOI 2 years old?


----------



## one.sb2020 (Oct 9, 2014)

*EOI ceased*

No I did not receive any invitation. Yes my EOI is over 2 years old. Also, my IMMI account shows status is finalized but didn't receive any correspondence as yet.


----------



## one.sb2020 (Oct 9, 2014)

commie_rick said:


> 1. did you receive an invitation ?
> 2. if you didn't, is ur EOI 2 years old?


Sorry plz ignore my previous mail. By invitation do you mean to apply for visa? If so yes and I have already applied for 190 visa.


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

'Finalised' means they have decided on your visa (granted or rejected). You should have got an email from [email protected] with the decision. Else in immi account you can click on the application and go to application mailbox to see the decision.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Check immi account correspondence section and your spam email box.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## one.sb2020 (Oct 9, 2014)

*checked immi account mail box no mail*

I have checked immi account mailbox but there is no new mail.


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

Weird. Call them first thing in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## one.sb2020 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gave a call yesterday. Issue escalated to case officer. Waiting for feedback.


----------



## one.sb2020 (Oct 9, 2014)

Finally got a mail from CO

"Delays in processing your Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application".

Any idea on how long it may take?


----------



## robbypuwar (Jan 28, 2016)

one.sb2020 said:


> Finally got a mail from CO
> 
> "Delays in processing your Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application".
> 
> Any idea on how long it may take?



Any Update after that email?


----------



## Sunsam (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello. I have received tan email stating that my Skillselect EOI ceased but no other notification from the CO regarding my application. Anyone else in this situation? The last email correspondence from the CO was asking for some further information which I provided immediately. What should I do now? Wait and see or contact my CO?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Sunsam said:


> Hello. I have received tan email stating that my Skillselect EOI ceased but no other notification from the CO regarding my application. Anyone else in this situation? The last email correspondence from the CO was asking for some further information which I provided immediately. What should I do now? Wait and see or contact my CO?


I would follow the steps as given in this thread.


----------



## Sunsam (Nov 22, 2016)

one.sb2020 said:


> Finally got a mail from CO
> 
> "Delays in processing your Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application".
> 
> Any idea on how long it may take?



Hi one.sb2020, 

Any update after this? Did you try contacting the CO? I'm in the same situation. Just got an email stating that my EOI has ceased but no communication so far from my CO.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*HI Bro*



Sunsam said:


> Hello. I have received tan email stating that my Skillselect EOI ceased but no other notification from the CO regarding my application. Anyone else in this situation? The last email correspondence from the CO was asking for some further information which I provided immediately. What should I do now? Wait and see or contact my CO?


Login and check ur IMMI account.


----------



## Sunsam (Nov 22, 2016)

Visa Grant. Glory to God!


----------

